# tampa/st.pete or boca if needed-end of july help



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

Going to be in St petersburg area toward the end of July. Seeing if tarpon fishing is good around there and if anyone HAS FISHED with a guide who does well there.

Would rather not drive the 1.5hrs to fish Boca with the armada of boats if I can catch a few there because I only have a 1/2day to burn. 

Could be in rivers/creek/beach/bay-not particular in size of fish. Would prefer to cast at them in pods.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

My understanding is that by that time the fish are no longer in the pass in numbers.

There are lots of smaller fish in the rivers & creeks that can be caught on topwaters.

Don't have a guide that I would recommend.

TC


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If you had access to a boat I could put you on them easy. The hwy 60 (courtney campbell bridge is a great spot for tarpon in July and August. There is a launch right next to the bridge. Idle over to the flats across from the ramp and drift until you catch about 6 or 7 ladyfish. Easy to do since ladyfish are everywhere in that bay system. Should take about 1/2 hour to catch the ladies then idle over and fish the north side of the bridge about 50 to 100 yards off the bridge. Anchor up and cut the ladyfish in half and chunk them out with no weight on them. Then hold on!! I lived there for 2 summers and it was what I did on every trip I had during the summer. I would use a gallon of gas at the most and jump anywhere from 3 to 10 tarpon on each trip. It was awesome!!!! Wish I were in tampa now to go fish for the poonies!!! there are usually a few boats out there casting arties at them and they rarely hook up. They were usually watching me soaking meat and slayin em!! awww yyeaahhh!! Definitely an early morning bite usually by 10 m it was over with!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are going out in the mid summer months. Then from Courtney Cambell Causeway(60)bridge and on out to Egmont Key. Stay in or near the main channel. The Tarpon are there,I have hooked into some nice one's. Just drifting along with the current. On everything from spoons to live bait.
The south channel of Egmont key has been very productive in the past during mid to late summer. Even right near the Sunshine Skyway birdge. Just if you are going to fish under the Skyway bridge. Use caution,do not anchor or tie off under the bridge. For the Coasties will make you move. The good ole days of being directly under the bridge are over. I forget the exact distance you have to be from the bridge. Though you still can get close enough. You can also load up on Tasty Mangroves while your there too. The good thing about Tampa Bay. Not as much ship traffic as Galveston Bay. This gives you a vast area to cover without having to keep moving due to ship traffic. Good luck on your trip to Tampa/St.Pete.
Tight Lines!


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

If you're in a boat, fishing deep in the ship channel near Egmont west of the dock is the best bet this time of year. Passagrille may still hold a few good fish but they'll be stacked up near Egmont.

If that's slow get your guide to put you on some Jewfish around the main span of the Skyway just as few miles east.

If you can't get a good guide we used to always be able to jack some nice grouper off a little rock about 100' off the left-hand "t" of the Merry Pier in Passagrille.


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*great info but*

This is good there are tarpon in the area when I will be there but I will be without my boat. I am going to need to find a guide for a half day.

Anyone with any Tampa area guide info let me know. I appreciate all the info and hope to come back with a few pics.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

sb said:


> This is good there are tarpon in the area when I will be there but I will be without my boat. I am going to need to find a guide for a half day.
> 
> Anyone with any Tampa area guide info let me know. I appreciate all the info and hope to come back with a few pics.


Capt.Larry Mastry
http://www.tampabaycharter.com/mastrys/


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I fished with Capt. Mark Bennett in Tampa a couple of times before he moved to Boca. I have fished with him 7 or 8 times in Boca. You might touch base with him and see if he can give you a couple of contacts. His website is tarponsnook.com Good luck!


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

Captain Tommy Zeisman!!! This guy is the best, bar none. I've fished with him several times and hooked up more than few 2 Coolers!! http://action-charters.com/


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for all the responses. Going to line something up and pos pics after returning


----------



## tunaboy (Jun 14, 2010)

This guy is great, very professional and all about the fish
Capt. Dave Markett 
(813) 962-1435 
*Sportfishing Guide Service*
[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it [/EMAIL]
*Type of Fishing : *Backcountry 
*Specialty : *Tarpon & Lt. Tackle / Airboat Too 
*Tampa Bay*

Another class act.... Caught my first tarpon with Capt Rick

Capt. Rick Grassett 
(941) 923-7799 
*Snook Fin-addict Guide Services Inc.*
*Snook Fin-addict Guide Services Inc. *
[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it [/EMAIL]
*Type of Fishing : *Backcountry,inshore,fly 
*Specialty : *Fly & Lures For Tarpon-snook-reds 
*Sarasota*, Tampa Bay, Charlotte Harbor


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Give me a call 727-831-0111 or email me at [email protected] i will answer any questions you have about the tampa bay area tarpon. That's what i specialize in. Capt.Jared Simonett


----------



## Fosters Barking Monkey (Jul 9, 2011)

I am looking for someone that can give infor......Houston to Roatan.......I dont know how to post...just stumbling around.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

We just got back from a vaction and I booked a trip with Capt. Kevin Walton near Maderia Beach, Florida. We only had one hook up and my son landed about a 5 footer Capt. estimated 75-80 pounds. Man what a rush watching him fighting that fish. Capt. Kevin said it was one of the smaller ones. It pretty much wore my 20 year old out. It was awsome watching that fish flying out of water.

We fished live shad and pin fish on the top and bottom. It was only a half day from 0600-1000. He said a full day is not needed as they bite slows down as it gets hotter in the day. The baby bulls gave us some harrasment, but the boys did not mind catching them. Either way it was a great trip!

http://www.nonstopfishingcharters.com/

anyway have fun and justed wanted to post mt .02 cents.


----------

